# Started a plant giveaway on my FB page- A reinecki. T. fluviatilis LB



## sumer (Jul 19, 2010)

*I've started this new page called Streamlined Sparkles to showcase my fishy pictures. 
Have a look and like us if you'd like to see some nice fishy pictures on your FB timeline.

And I have just started a plant give away on the page.
To name a few of them- Alternanthera reineckii 'mini', Syngonanthus belem, Tonina fluviatilis 'Lotus blossom'
If you are in continental USA, please enter the giveaway contest by going to the page which is-https://www.facebook.com/playsofrays and there you'd see a Giveaway icon.
And yeah, its gonna end tomorrow midnight so hurry up


Altum with anubias by sumertiwari, on Flickr
*


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Great photos sumer! I don't do facebook or I would definitely enter!


----------



## sumer (Jul 19, 2010)

Less than 24 hours remaining for the "plant giveaway" to end. To name a few of the plants- Alternanthera reineckii 'mini', Syngonanthus belem, Tonina fluviatilis 'Lotus blossom' 
If you are in continental USA, please enter the giveaway contest by clicking on the following link- https://www.facebook.com/playsofrays/app_228910107186452


----------

